# radio from my 05 audi a6 is dead



## audiA6Geo (Dec 13, 2011)

my radio just went dead out of nowhere in my audi a6 idk where to even start looking for the problem anyone have any suggestions????? please help


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Check fuses first...


----------

